# 16 week test E cycle log



## BulldogBo (Jun 22, 2018)

What’s  up fellas well I’m half way threw week 3 of this cycle I think it has kicked. So my chest is my weak point. Last night I hit 315lb for 4 reps never have I even thought of going that heavy “to me that’s heavy “ anyway I was feeling good so I just kept throwing on the wieght and yeah stopped there. It has to be kicking in !!!!!


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 22, 2018)

315 is no joke.  Still seems a little early to me, but maybe its starting to kick in for you.  If so, you are in for a good ride.  Feels good to hit that 315 mark.  Keep up the work.  Good job!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2018)

It's barely started man. You are just getting a whiff of how ****ing awesome being a jewce head is.


----------



## BulldogBo (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks fellas maybe it was a mental thing but I was feeling amazingly good at last nights gym session !! Can’t wait to see where this journey takes me as long as I keep getting good results that is lol


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 23, 2018)

BulldogBo said:


> Thanks fellas maybe it was a mental thing but I was feeling amazingly good at last nights gym session !! Can’t wait to see where this journey takes me as long as I keep getting good results that is lol


must be nice to look like you are on steroids before you start doing steroids


----------



## andy (Jun 23, 2018)

is that a flat bench u doing ? 315 is ok. as long as it is your personal PB it's cool!


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 23, 2018)

What was your previous PR? could you hit 315lb before? only 2 1/2 weeks is normal for noticing the effects of propionate to kick in. 4-6 weeks is usually when you start seeing and feeling the effects for enanthate.


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2018)

A little early but take it. Oh and 315x4 has you nipping at the heals of a 350 single and you won't find too many guys doing that. Keep up the good work, be safe and stay healthy.


----------



## BulldogBo (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks fellas yes flat bench before I was hitting 275 so for me it was a big jump that I just never got the nerve up to do I work out alone so I don’t want to be that guy with the barbell laying on his chest gasping for air and help lol so I’ve never gave it the go maybe it’s the gear or maybe a mental thing either way like snake said I’ll take it !!


----------



## BulldogBo (Jun 23, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> must be nice to look like you are on steroids before you start doing steroids



I have takin my body and genetics to as far as I could get them I believe anyway !! Before I turned to gear to keep building!! I’ve always known I would turn to gear but wanted to see how far I could get being natural! I did do a 30 day cycle of king pro hormones about 9 months. Ago !


----------



## BulldogBo (Jun 23, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> What was your previous PR? could you hit 315lb before? only 2 1/2 weeks is normal for noticing the effects of propionate to kick in. 4-6 weeks is usually when you start seeing and feeling the effects for enanthate.



I started this cycle with sustanon but I think it was the prop in it that was causing major PIP Im not being a pussy I expected some pain but this shit was not normal then I noticed one of the senior members had this kind of reaction to prop so I got some enanthate and no pain what’s so ever so I haven’t went back to the sustanon. Still not sure if it was the sustanon or the grape seed oil. I will weed that out later. The other change was the enanthate is in cotton seed oil. So yeah still not sure what the cause was !!


----------

